# Photo Tourney- Anything You Want



## vroom_skies

Ok, I sorta lied. It can be any image you want that HAS NOT BEEN USED in a previous tournament. It doesn't matter if it's one or lost. This has to be an image that has never been used.

I'm going to be pretty slack on the entrees since this is an easy topic. So I'll just go with the flow.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.

Bob

Mine for now:


----------



## Calibretto

Where's your entry Bob?

Here's mine for now:

http://pic.leech.it/i/0f760/883dcf47prsheadsto.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Going to take me awhile to decide lol.
Nice shot.


----------



## Calibretto

vroom_skies said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks man


----------



## MBGraphics

Awsome!! havin a hard time pickin my poison 

for now:
http://m-b-photography.smugmug.com/photos/502343933_6wP6v-XL.jpg





EDIT: changed my mind 
EDIT 2: My last photo change I swear!!


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/RoadOfChanges-2.jpg


----------



## TFT

Busy, busy bee

http://i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq139/shebosc/Picture059.jpg


----------



## gamerman4




----------



## kobaj

For now:
http://pic.leech.it/i/564d0/75c5acbfimg1234.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/IMG_5498f.jpg


for now but i am currently uploading some of my camera so we will see how they turn out


----------



## DirtyD86




----------



## pies

Here's mine.
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c90/oldschool1011/DSC_0817-1.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

http://i42.tinypic.com/6jop68.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

ooh BTW vroom congrats on your win 

and err i think you should give people a lil bit of time to change there shot this time  

say for example while there camera batteries charge so they upload some new photos 

Edit: were is that taken jimmy ?


----------



## Irishwhistle

Don't have time to find anything better at the moment, but here one is:





http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/1585/imageu.jpg


----------



## Ben

mine for now


----------



## Calibretto

Wow, this filled up very fast. Currently there are 13 entries. Two will have to be booted unless Bob decides to let in the 12th man.


----------



## jimmymac

4NGU$ said:


> Edit: were is that taken jimmy ?


 

Down at the RSPB reserve near Conwy in Wales, I had literally just bought my 70-300mm Canon lens and went there to give it a try out, snapped that one on the hoof and always liked it, got it set as the background on my pc now


----------



## Ben

Calibretto said:


> Wow, this filled up very fast. Currently there are 13 entries. Two will have to be booted unless Bob decides to let in the 12th man.



dang...lol. That was pathetic. The timestamps on the posts 

9:21
9:22
9:23
9:24


----------



## Irishwhistle

Ben said:


> dang...lol. That was pathetic. The timestamps on the posts
> 
> 9:21
> 9:22
> 9:23
> 9:24



lol Too bad... 'cause yours would of won for sure.


----------



## TFT

Irishwhistle said:


> lol Too bad... 'cause yours would of won for sure.



Pure supposition


----------



## WeatherMan

Why not accept 20 entries, do voting for a few days, then pull the 10 lowest votes out? Then get a winner from the highest of the second vote.


----------



## 4NGU$

i have to think for a tourney this open that wouldn't be a bad idea

but its your call bob 

Edit: actually come to reading it and bob hasn't specified a number 



> Ok, I sorta lied. It can be any image you want that HAS NOT BEEN USED in a previous tournament. It doesn't matter if it's one or lost. This has to be an image that has never been used.
> 
> I'm going to be pretty slack on the entrees since this is an easy topic. So I'll just go with the flow.
> 
> Rules:
> - Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
> - No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
> - Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
> - No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
> - Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).
> 
> The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.
> 
> The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.
> 
> Bob


----------



## vroom_skies

Yup, 4NGU$ is right. Since this was such an easy topic I was going to let more entrees in.
It's a pain to step up large polls, so I wont let it go to big, but somewhere around 15-17 should be fine.

Also, just to refresh make sure the photo your using has NEVER been used in a previous tournament. It doesn't matter if it's won or lost. A few of these shots have been posted before, I can't recall if they were posted in the picture thread or a tournament thread. So please just check that.

Thanks


----------



## TFT

> Also, just to refresh make sure the photo your using has NEVER been used in a previous tournament. It doesn't matter if it's won or lost. A few of these shots have been posted before, I can't recall if they were posted in the picture thread or a tournament thread. So please just check that.



I've just done a search on the tourneys and nope mine was never entered but was posted in the piccy thread recently.


----------



## alexyu

Mine ( damn imageshack! )

http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/1097/poza322.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

4NGU$ said:


> ooh BTW vroom congrats on your win
> 
> and err i think you should give people a lil bit of time to change there shot this time
> 
> say for example while there camera batteries charge so they upload some new photos



Thanks 
Yeah, I didn't think of that scenario. I always think of it as, you had time to throw up that shot, I don't save spots so that better be the shot you want type deal lol.
Then again I am very go, go, go with these, but I'll leave a little time for people to change.

All I know, is that you wont be getting a week deciding time from me lol


----------



## Respital

An hour and 500 photos later;


----------



## speedyink

Hmm,well if theres more space than I'll enter too

http://fc26.deviantart.com/fs26/i/2008/071/f/8/Visitors_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Man, I really hope there's a spot for mine, yes? I knew it, thanks Bob! lol

Anyway's here it is:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Is02-1.jpg


----------



## Geoff

There have been way more then 10, haha


----------



## Ramodkk

He said he's gonna accept 15-17 entries this time.


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my entry;


----------



## vroom_skies

Alright, I'm stopping it at Korn.
Make your final selections soon.


----------



## bomberboysk

Edit: W00t i could add mine


----------



## 4NGU$

will do bob just sifting through yesterdays shots


----------



## vroom_skies

bomberboysk said:


> Edit: Dangit, missed by 30 seconds...



Feel free to add yours.


----------



## Ben

Respital said:


> An hour and 500 photos later;



what is that...?


----------



## MBGraphics

I just switched my photo again vroom, sorry 
I can change back if you want though


----------



## vroom_skies

MBGraphics said:


> I just switched my photo again vroom, sorry
> I can change back if you want though



Yeah if you could change it back that would be great.
It doesn't quite fit the theme.


lol, just messing, that's fine.


----------



## Jet

Acht. For sure I thought I had checked for a new Photo Tourney yesterday!

lol. Guess I wait for another one!


----------



## vroom_skies

If you can get yours in before I throw up the poll, then I'll allow it.
That will the the last one for sure lol.


----------



## Jet




----------



## Geoff

I thought it was only 10 entries, otherwise I would have posted mine up when this thread was still on page 3


----------



## vroom_skies

lol, I posted somewhere saying I would allow more.
Sry man


----------

